
Mercury – A Lightweight message broker for JavaScript - pietrom
https://www.npmjs.com/package/mercury-broker
======
pietrom
Mercury-broker is a very simple, lightweight message broker for JavaScript. I
supports publish/subscriber semantics, message payload transformation,
synchronous/asynchronous message publishing, delayed message delivery and
periodically message publishing.

